# Books don't show up on Kindle.



## Whiskers (Jan 12, 2017)

Hi,

Same guy, same problem as on January 12, 2017.  I've got about seven books purchased over several days that don't show up.  In January, Ann at Arlington said, 

"Third, restart the device: go to settings/menu/settings/restart and let it shut itself all the way down and then re-boot. That will almost always clear any glitches."

I tried, but as seems to happen on the computer with remarkable frequency,  at the "Settings" button there is no such thing as "Menu" or "Restart".  (Is there possibly  another "Settings" button somewhere?)

I've restarted the Kindle numerous times by holding the On button pressed in for 20 seconds (although it usually goes blank within ten seconds), but the books still don't show up even days after it has restarted itself. What to do


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

When you press the settings icon at the top of the Home page, there will then be an option on the right hand side for 'all settings'. 

Press that and you get to the settings page. On the top right hand side of the screen there are three dots in a vertical pattern. That is the 'menu' button. 

Press on that and you will see 'restart'. Be careful not to press 'reset device' as this will reset your device to factory settings and remove all your books and personalisation.

If you still can't find your books after restarting you need to check some things: 

Are you sending them to the right device - you can resend from your 'manage your content and devices' page on your account on the website.

Are the books there and you're just not seeing them because you're not displaying the correct list on your Kindle. There are two drop down menus on the Home page. Make sure the first is set to 'all items' and the second to 'recent'. That will show any items recently downloaded first.

On the far left where you have the option between 'all' and 'downloaded', if you choose 'all' you will also see books which you own, but haven't downloaded to that device. You can download from there by pressing on the books you want and choosing to download to Home.

If all that fails, I think you will need to speak to Kindle customer services.


----------

